
Collecting all the cheat sheets - Enindu
http://overapi.com/
======
sharpercoder
Most cheatsheets I find when searching are subject to heavy devaluation of the
term. For me, a cheatsheet is a __1 __-page physical document listing the most
important possibilities of a language, api or technology in the most concise
way possible.

Many cheatsheets I find are multi-page or even larger websites, have very
verbose information on them and contain redundant information.

That being said, I really like your effort in this!

------
typhonic
I wouldn't call the python page a cheat sheet. It's more of a concise index
into the official docs.

------
shock
This seems like a project meant to produce money from advertising with a
limited effort investment. Maybe I'm cynical, but that's the impression it
gave me.

I hope it develops to provide more value than merely aggregating some links,
which don't even seem to be vetted.

------
akatechis
Clicked on NodeJS cheat sheet. Got an infinite "loading" message. Checked
console and found 3 "BLOCKED_BY_CLIENT" errors.

If your website breaks because I have an ad blocker, then I'm not interested
in your "documentation"

~~~
akatechis
Apparently, the issue was a Gateway timeout while fetching some JS file,
because the list of links finally loaded after a minute or so.

------
cpv
Saw this on producthunt some years ago. Rarely might open it to look for
something. Would be nice to be able to contribute to update old
references/information, or to add what might be missing.

------
jonbarker
Cool idea but I am seeing many broken pdf download links. For example, under
Twitter.

------
Ascetik
Very cool. Thanks!

